Ask HN: What submission has the highest point score? - theunamedguy
======
greenyoda
The HN submission with the highest number of points was Steve Jobs' death
notice:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3078128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3078128)

Here's the list of submissions sorted in descending order by points:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

